

Dear Github, can I go home now? - lucasnemeth
https://github.com/sdboyer/dear_github_can_i_go_home_now

======
peterjmag
Looks like he's just trying to shed some light on how bogus those activity
graphs are (and also illustrating how easy it is to game them). The GitHub
contributions graph probably shouldn't be used for any sort of meaningful
measurement of skill, open source involvement, job candidacy—or anything else
really. I found the two related articles linked in the readme really
interesting:

[http://www.ashedryden.com/blog/the-ethics-of-unpaid-labor-
an...](http://www.ashedryden.com/blog/the-ethics-of-unpaid-labor-and-the-oss-
community)

[https://blog.jcoglan.com/2013/11/15/why-github-is-not-
your-c...](https://blog.jcoglan.com/2013/11/15/why-github-is-not-your-cv/)

(Still reading the first one.)

------
diggan
Before I checked what it was, I checked the profile of the person behind it
and saw that he had contributed to open source code for more than a year. I
thought that was very cool and noble and continued to read the readme of the
repository and found out that everything about the person's history is fake

So if your purpose was to make people believe that you're a good contributor
and then realise you're just a liar who fake his contributions, you've done
the right thing!

~~~
lucasnemeth
Well, I thought he was just pointing to the fact that the profile page on
Github isn't very informative. It's too focused on "how frequently do you
commit". And that using this as a CV is a bad thing.

I don't think that using Github as a portfolio is necessarily bad, I don't
think it should be the only requisite for a job, but I like the ideia. The
problem is, that wasn't the original intention of Github, and today it's
profile page reinforce the wrong things.

I think he just tried to show that by hacking his own profile, but it could
trick some people if he didn't had explained.

------
nickfargo
People whose opinions of you really matter know that the green boxes don't.

------
alexnking
As much as I hate gamification, I feel like it's probably been used for worse
things...

------
jenandre
so... you want customizable metrics/views for your github page?

how far til this becomes `myspace for code`?

------
davidy123
Indeed, github is hamster wheeling people.

